# Fry disappear & escape!!!!



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have breed platies unintentionly and guppies on purpose: so whats the problem????

THE FRY DISAPPEAR!!!!!!!!!

I had 1 baby platy. No more. What happened? (Its been 2 1/2 months)

I had 9 guppies. 2 disappeared from the breeding trap. What happened? I do hope they weren't abducted by aliens?

I had another bacth of 4 guppies. 1 disappeared. It was there one moment - gone the next. What happened?

Now my 2 females have dark, dark, dark gavid spots but aren't very fat? What happening????

As you can see my tank is mysterouis and I need HELP!!!!;-)


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Unless ALL of the fry were in a breeding trap, alone, I would say they were eaten. Also, if the 2 month old platy was in the main tank, as that is well over the age of old enough to be with the adult, it may have died. Around that age, a lot of the 'weakest link's will die off for no apparent reason.
I would check your breeding trap for any holes/broken pieces through which the fry could have squeezed through and been eaten.
Doing a gravel vac of the tank should show you if you had any deaths in the tank.
The females having dark gravid spots means they are pregnant. Possibly by a male that has dark coloring so the fry have dark coloring inside of them. It just means they're pregnant, but not ready to give birth, if they haven't squared off.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have checked for holes... There weren't any so I don't think that they escaped out... Could they have jumped out????

It has been 27 days since she last had fry. I will try and get some pictures! thanks for the help... It was very useful!!!


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have put the pictures as my avatar as I couldn't get it to work! Here they are then! I will try and keep it updated...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish can jump. And if any died, they other fry would eat the flesh and pick the itty, bitty bones clean.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Fish can jump. And if any died, they other fry would eat the flesh and pick the itty, bitty bones clean.


I know this is quite distressful, as it has happened to my fry before, but this made me laugh. 

It is possible that they jumped INTO the tank. Adults would then eat them.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohhh!!! Whoops... That may be the problem, if so what should I do about it???? Is there a way to prevent it??????

It is quite funny though!!!!


----------

